# Lotion Bars



## coral (Apr 18, 2012)

I made  Lotion Bars today and added Lavender Essential Oil with a few dried rose petals.
They smell great.
If any one can suggest how to package the  product it would be appreciated.
They are a bit to big for tins and I have tried cellophane bags but they get a little untidy.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Sanguine (Apr 18, 2012)

They look amazing! 
Maybe cellophane with a base? (like white flakes for christmas or that hay like thingy)


----------



## rszuba (Apr 18, 2012)

those are beautiful!

http://www.michaels.com/Personalized-Fa ... rs&start=1

http://www.papermart.com/Product%20Page ... 9037#21022

not sure what size you need but that is one alternative. and if you google heart shaped tins you will come up with sites.


----------



## Genny (Apr 18, 2012)

How big are they?  
Cellophane and any other plastic bags are not going to do good in the heat.


----------



## falldowngobump (Apr 18, 2012)

I put my lotion bars in little plastic tubs with snap on lids...I got them at the Dollar Tree for a dollar a package.  They had round ones and rectangle ones.  Your heart shaped ones are beautiful!


----------



## SueSoap (Apr 24, 2012)

You've gotta love those Dollar stores.  I've gotten some great stuff for soapmaking there.


----------



## TamiJ (Apr 24, 2012)

Those are absolutely beautiful Coral!  Very high end looking!

What about shrink wrapping them?  And then you could still possibly find the heart shaped tins to place them in.  I use the round tins for mine and shrink wrap them first before putting them in so they don't slide around and get little lotion 'skids' on the tins.

How big are they?  Again, just beautiful!


----------



## Sue Bear (Apr 24, 2012)

FABULOUS JOB!


----------



## JS (Apr 25, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 25, 2012)

Those look amazingly luxurious!!!  I have not made lotion bars....does anyone have any recommendations for websites that may have a good recipe...I can't get enough of this bath & body stuff...it's so much fun


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 26, 2012)

They look great. Try to find a nice tin to fit them into,  to do them justice.  :wink:


----------



## Kleine Teufel (Apr 26, 2012)

falldowngobump said:
			
		

> I put my lotion bars in little plastic tubs with snap on lids...I got them at the Dollar Tree for a dollar a package.  They had round ones and rectangle ones.  Your heart shaped ones are beautiful!



I just have to say... I LOVE YOU!!! I have been trying to figure out packaging for lotion bars, and I bought some of these and was trying to figure out what to do with them... Never clicked in my mind, lol. So, THANK YOU!!!


----------



## falldowngobump (Apr 26, 2012)

Awwww thanks Bettacreek!  You made my day!  I actually use the little tubs to mold my lotion bars, I just pour it right in and let it cool, and snap the lid on.  They easily pop out to use.  They hold 2 oz of whatever I put in there.  The bad part is,  it limits the shape of the bar to the shape of the tub.  The heart ones you did were so pretty!
My daughter figured out  how to print lables that fit the size of the tub lid on sticker paper (I'm pretty computer retarded).


----------



## Kleine Teufel (Apr 26, 2012)

I made some about half an hour ago. My tester is in the freezer so I can use it more quickly, lol. I poured directly into the tubs like you said. I only put 1.5oz in each one though. I was afraid to fill it to the top because I didn't know about the lid smooshing the top, lol. With my luck, my stuff is more dense and weighs more and I'd overfill and end up sealing the lid on top lol.

ETA: The little dollar tree containers are gifts from heaven, they're PERFECT! I love em!


----------



## Kansas Farm Girl (May 1, 2012)

these are beautiful. Would you share your recipe? I am always trying to come up with the perfect mix but so far have not found it. Thanks.


----------



## new12soap (May 1, 2012)

Not sure if these would work or are in the right price range, but check here...

http://www.papermart.com/Product%20Page ... 9037#21022


----------



## Genny (May 1, 2012)

new12soap said:
			
		

> Not sure if these would work or are in the right price range, but check here...
> 
> http://www.papermart.com/Product%20Page ... 9037#21022



If you use these, they can rust because they're not coated on the inside.   Even with an anhydrous product like lotion bars, they can still rust.  I know from experience unfortunately.


----------

